# PoochieBell Potty training



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

Tilly is 3 months old and does really weel with barking at the back door to go out to potty. We bought a poochiebell to teach her to ring when she needs to go out since the backdoor is not always in our line of sight. Sometimes she is just barking to play and not potty. Well, we hung the bell and have put her paw on it each time before she goes out to potty, but when she comes back in she just jumps and plays with the bell... any ideas on how I can train her that is only for potty and not a toy?

http://poochie-pets.net


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooh I wish I could help but that's really the reason why I never tried them, even though they sound great I just know that mine would have me up and down all day just opening the door to let them out not necessarily when they want the loo, hope someone can help xxx


----------



## amira (May 30, 2012)

I hope someone with experience using this bell replies - we want to start using this method too but wonder if she will just ring the bell to play outside instead of letting us know when she really NEEDS to go out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

At first....you have to take them out very time they ring the bell...so that they know it means out..then you will learn the times they go out to do their business...so then you stop taking them at times you know they won't pee..then they learn what its for...they are very smart...and they do get it really fast.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you use them with Lady x


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, we use poochie bells with Freddy. We started when he was quite young (I can't remember exactly) but basically he used to go to the back door to go out and just stand there silently until someone realised he was missing! So we got him a poochie bell and each time we used to either ring it or use his paw to tap it and say the cue word e.g. wee wee and then let him out and praised him.

He picked it up really quick, and uses it all the time now. We always make sure when he rings it (even now age 2!) that we answer him straight away so he knows we understand what he wants and now we just say "you want to go out?".

Lots of praise is the key. People are always impressed when they visit and he uses his bell to be let out!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

They do learn very quickly & you do have to respond every time at first. But after a while we learned which ring meant " I want to play" & which ring meant " I need a wee". And we know when he can't possibly need a wee & just wants to play. I would not be without ours. We took them to a holiday cottage & always take them if we visit other houses so that he can ask to go out even in strange surroundings.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes we use them with Lady...They are FANTASTIC! lady was really hard to house train...but since we got the bells she has been a super star...and we can take them with us when we go places so that she can let us know she needs to go out no matter where we are


----------



## Jennie (Aug 13, 2012)

Daisy is 100% trained with them and they work wherever we bring her, which is fantastic. She went through a phase where she would ring just to go out to play (one time 5 times in 20 minutes!). We stayed consistent and brought her out each time until she basically got sick of it. It took about 3 or 4 days and then she would sometimes ring and run in the opposite direction to show that she didn't really mean it. Also, we reverted back to giving treats when she did her business outside to help her understand.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering if these worked!! Cool. Think we'll get one and give it a go.... I know he's only diddy but start as you mean to go on I reckon!!


----------



## lalimerx (May 30, 2012)

*Housebreaking*

My sister uses bells and her two dogs picked it up very quickly. My cockapoo is 9 months old and still has accidents. He doesn't bark or even go to the door most times when she has to go out, yet if I happen to catch him peeing on the floor and he sees me he runs right to the door...I just don't get it. I've had labs before Benji and they were trained quickly and there was two of them. Any ideas?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I had never heard of these until now! What a great idea, think these will be my next purchase in puppy preparations! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Poochie bells purchased! Let's see how we go! Wish me luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keveriss (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this, so I'm sorry if I 'responded incorrectly' to this post- I've got a friend with a poo 8 months old and uses a bell on her door, but I didn't realise that you can a poochiebell! Cockapoos are so clever, he learnt pretty much straightaway.

But the reason I'm posting is to actually ask how you can teach a poo to bark when they want to go out? I've also got a Cockapoo- 8months.
The bells won't work in our house, because we wouldn't be able to hear the bells. Same with baking mama- he's just sitting there waiting for someone to open the door!

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Teaching a dog to bark on command...well we get Lady to say I love you, and please, so I would assume that you can use the same principles...you have to sort of catch them doing it and reward it. the bells that I have are quite loud....lady Doesn't bark much louder than the bells.
we would bark at Lady to get her to bark, then treat her when she did. 3 barks is I love you, and one bark is please. it is all about rewarding the behaviour you are trying to have.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Teaching a dog to bark on command...well we get Lady to say I love you, and please, so I would assume that you can use the same principles...you have to sort of catch them doing it and reward it. the bells that I have are quite loud....lady Doesn't bark much louder than the bells.
we would bark at Lady to get her to bark, then treat her when she did. 3 barks is I love you, and one bark is please. it is all about rewarding the behaviour you are trying to have.


----------



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

YES! Tilly has mastered the Poochie Bell! Can't wait to take it to my mom's house to see if Tilly will know to use it when visiting. Love it!! Though, it sounds like Santa Clause is coming to town....every time she rings that thing! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay! That's great! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

keveriss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't train Dudley to bark to go out but he just started it at some stage, this is why I never bothered with the bells. It is a totally different bark to his other annoying barking, its one or two short sharp barks and as he does it whilst standing by the door we always know what he means, I guess it could be taught perhaps by holding something he wants just away from him - they often bark from frustration then - then take him straight outside, perhaps he would learn the connection. Though I tried to teach Dudley the 'speak' command using this method and he never really got it! (If he barked i'd say 'speak' and give him a treat immediately as recommended in a book).


----------

